# Point Dish to 129 Satellite



## poty33 (Jan 21, 2008)

My Zip Code is 56537 and I need to point towards the 129 satellite. Thanks again.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

this is probably a dumb question but did you put your zip in the point dish section on your receiver? it'll tell you where to point. then you move from that point.


----------



## poty33 (Jan 21, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> this is probably a dumb question but did you put your zip in the point dish section on your receiver? it'll tell you where to point. then you move from that point.


It says N/A. Otherwise I would not have come to this forum.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Azimuth 218 and elevation 28


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=514912#post514912

Satellite Location 129°W Angles
Use this table if you are pointing a DISH 300 or DISH 500 (with an I-Adapter) only at the 129°W orbital
location. To use this table:
1. Find your ZIP code or the range of ZIP codes that includes your ZIP code.
For example, if your ZIP code is 03522, use the angles for the range of 035xx.
2. Use the azimuth (AZ) and elevation (EL) angles for your ZIP code or range of ZIP codes to find the
satellites. The azimuth angle has already been corrected for magnetic deviation, so you can use this
number on a compass. The angles provided in the table are in degrees.

565xx AZ = 216 ~~~ EL = 27


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

poty33 said:


> My Zip Code is 56537 and I need to point towards the 129 satellite. Thanks again.


What type of dish are you planning to use? If it's a Dish 500 you'd get a blank or N/A. If it's a Dish 300 you should get some data.


----------



## poty33 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thankyou guys. I will try that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

www.dishpointer.com


----------



## tangodancer (Jan 1, 2007)

In a related question (and possibly a stupid one), if you have managed to get a great signal on 110 and 119 but a lousy one on 129, which way should I manipulate the dish as to ease in 129 without losing the other two? I swear I cannot get all three to come in at the same time.

Oddly, during the day the 129 signal strength on the point dish screen is 2-6 but at night it is around 20 and so I am able to watch all the HD channels only at night right now.

[my zip is 92227]


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

tangodancer, I don't know what dish you have, but for a dish500, the angles are as follows:

Zip - 92227

AZ - 164
EL - 50
Skew - 88


----------



## tangodancer (Jan 1, 2007)

dahenny said:


> tangodancer, I don't know what dish you have, but for a dish500, the angles are as follows:
> 
> Zip - 92227
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I have a Dish 1000 but not 100%, but I'll have another go this weekend. Last weekend all my signal strengths were in the 10s and 20s so was quite pleased to get into the 50s on 110 and 119 but getting 129 in without ruining the others is proving tricky.

Was all working fine a few months ago, don't know what happened.

Anyway, thanks for the reply.


----------

